# It doesn't get any better than this.........



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=8701

How cool is this?!?!?!?


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Er, I suppose it's cool if you live somewhere near Cincinnati!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I live 30 min north! and he is coming to Dayton, to speak with us of nutrient uptake for plants and fertilizing the water column.


----------

